

Give this beer to your browser. Wait. Enjoy - ms123
http://sokolmichael.com/posts/2014-03-02-a-picture-is-worth-a-thousand-lines-of-code

======
digia
This is the code base64 decoded -
[https://gist.github.com/digia/9328272](https://gist.github.com/digia/9328272)

------
RossM
Decoded and formatted:
[https://gist.github.com/rmasters/9328216](https://gist.github.com/rmasters/9328216)

------
nekgrim
I'm sure I missed something.

InvalidCharacterError: 'atob' failed: The string to be decoded is not
correctly encoded.

~~~
ms123
only tested on chrome...

~~~
michaelmior
Doesn't work for me on Chrome 32.0.1700.107 on Ubuntu either.

------
Piskvorrr
eval() an obfuscated piece of code from the web, what could possibly go wrong?

~~~
emillon
Evaluating javascript from the web is what your browser does when loading a
page.

~~~
Piskvorrr
To nitpick, no it doesn't: there's some difference between "evaluation" and
"interpretation;" not to mention JS scopes and such :)

However, "load, parse and execute this resource, statically referenced in a
SCRIPT tag" doesn't raise quite as many red flags as "execute this
_obfuscated_ code".

Sure, you could de-obfuscate it (as someone already did in the discussion) and
check that it doesn't do anything nasty (e.g. "like" a few dozen pages for
you); but the decision is heavily weighted towards "eh, don't bother."

------
chalgo
Doesn't work on Version 30.0.1599.66 in gnome

------
robinhoodexe
Confirmed working on Firefox 27.

